# Bay Wreck Rhoda location pic



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

This is a 3D map of the bottom of Escambia Bay with the location of the wreck Rhoda marked. Click on the picture to enlarge it.


----------



## Half Hitched (Jun 4, 2012)

Position looks a little too close to shore to be " Rhoda" sure that's not the tug ? I thought Rhoda was about .5 miles NNW of the ranger station.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

It is a good ways off shore. The flat areas are land. The rougher areas are under water.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually I believe its NNE of ranger station.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

That is cool as grits!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Fricken awesome !!!!! Thanks for posting. Fished it many times just never knew the name. :notworthy::notworthy:

Scott


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*rhoda posting*

I compared your image to the "Florida Panhandle" US Chart, topography matches up and it would be about 800 meters out (0.5 miles) NNE Ranger station.


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

I once found some type of rubble just slightly east of Fort Pickens Campground, sometimes I would pull up small chunks of wood on my hook, anybody know anything about this site?


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I dove the site in 2010 Field School with UWF...its a decent sized ballast pile with a little bit of exposed hull planking...some metal is sticking up around the main pile but otherwise it is primarily ballast...fun dive tho and in about 30ft. of water if I remember correctly! While we were diving a giant school of fish came thru so it definitely can attract sea life


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a closer side-scan pic of the Rhoda.


----------

